# Tipps/Hilfe für Kabelmanagement



## noname545 (9. Oktober 2012)

*Tipps/Hilfe für Kabelmanagement*

tach an alle,
ich habe mein System schon einige Zeit am laufen allerdings gefällt mir mein Kabelsalat nicht
Irgendwie schaffe ich es nicht die Kabeln sauber zu verstecken, irgendetwas ist immer im Weg oder eingeklemmt.
Habe hier einige PCs gesehen da meint man die Laufen alle ohne Strom, so aufgeräumt sieht das aus Jetzt habe ich mir überlegt, mach ein paar Fotos und frag die Profis
Also alles was mir nicht gefällt habe ich rot markiert, bräuchte paar Vorschläge wie ich es besser machen kann oder was noch möglich ist. Das Größte Problem ist, die Kabeln sind so sch**** verlegt das sich das Seiteteil wölbt.
Ach ja ist nen Fractal Design R3 kennt ihr bestimmt.

mfg 
namenloser^^


----------



## Adi1 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Tipps/Hilfe für Kabelmanagement*

Das ist ein ziemliches Gefummel mit den Leitungen.
Die MB-Hauptleitung habe ich zusammen mit den Grakaleitungen mit Kabelbindern am senkrechten Teil des HDD-Käfigs befestigt.
Leitungen welche zu lang sind, werden zusammengerollt und in nicht benutzte Festplattenschächten gelegt.
Die Leitungen hinterm MB kreuzungsfrei verlegen, mit Klebeband fixieren.


----------



## noname545 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Tipps/Hilfe für Kabelmanagement*

das mit dem Klebeband habe ich versucht aber ohne überkreuzen geht einfach nicht, Besonders das Stromkabel für die CPU ist zu kurz und muss sich zwischen Graka und Soundkarte drängeln. 
Dann sind da noch die Kabeln von den HDDs, mann kann diese Leitungen kaum zur Seite legen weil sie fast "unbiegsam" sind, und drückt das Seiten Teil um 0, 5 cm nach außen. Bin grad am verzweifeln

@Adi Kannst mal ein Bild posten damit ich mir das ganze besser vorstellen kann?


----------



## Adi1 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Tipps/Hilfe für Kabelmanagement*



noname545 schrieb:


> das mit dem Klebeband habe ich versucht aber ohne überkreuzen geht einfach nicht, Besonders das Stromkabel für die CPU ist zu kurz und muss sich zwischen Graka und Soundkarte drängeln.
> Dann sind da noch die Kabeln von den HDDs, mann kann diese Leitungen kaum zur Seite legen weil sie fast "unbiegsam" sind, und drückt das Seiten Teil um 0, 5 cm nach außen. Bin grad am verzweifeln
> 
> @Adi Kannst mal ein Bild posten damit ich mir das ganze besser vorstellen kann?


 
Kann ich machen, aber erst heute Abend.


----------



## noname545 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Tipps/Hilfe für Kabelmanagement*

so Kabeln nochmal verlegt aber jetzt geht das Seitenteil überhaupt nicht mehr zu, Das Gehäuse ist echt toll aber ich finde keine Gescheite Anleitung wie ich diese verfluchten Kabel durchführen soll. Jetzt sieht man zwar innen weniger Kabel aber ohne Seitenteile sieht es halt bescheiden aus.


----------



## KonterSchock (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Tipps/Hilfe für Kabelmanagement*

dein gehäuse ist nicht gut gebaut, schon mal überlegt ein besseres zu kaufen?


----------



## Redbull0329 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Tipps/Hilfe für Kabelmanagement*

Ich könnte auch ein paar Anregungen brauchen, wobei mein Casemod aus Geld- und Zeitgründen im Moment eh auf Eis liegt


----------



## X2theZ (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Tipps/Hilfe für Kabelmanagement*

ich kann mir fast nicht vorstellen, dass das cpu-stromkabel zu kurz sein soll, um rückseitig
verlegt werden zu können. vor allem bei einem be quiet. das haut nämlich schon mal den 
größten schnitzer in die optik. versuch es nochmal hinten rum.

und kannst du mal fotos in größerer auflösung machen? ^^ 
bei manchen kabeln bin ich mir unsicher, wozu die rumhängen ^^
bzw. auch gleich fotos vom ist-stand.

meine strategie beim neu verkabeln ist immer die, dass ich zuerst alle stromkabeln mal auf die 
rückseite ziehe und schau, wo sie hin müssen. dann kann man sich schon mal für diese bockigen
kabeln die verstecke in der rückwand suchen. als zweiten schritt nehm ich mir dann immer die
sata-kabeln vor und zu letzt erst die gehäuse- bzw. lüfterverkabelung, da die in den meisten fällen
die dünnsten kabeln sind und sich noch am ehesten verstecken lassen.

ein ganz blöde frage noch. ich bin zwar auch ein perfektionist durch und durch und verstehe das
daher sehr gut betr. tadelloser optik im gehäuse. aber hat dein case im linken seitenteil ein fenster?


----------



## noname545 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Tipps/Hilfe für Kabelmanagement*

also das Gehäuse hat überhaupt kein Fenster^^ 
Das Stromkabel von der Cpu kann ich zwar hinten rum verlegen aber es fehlt halt noch paar Zentimeter. Die Bilder wurden mit einer 16MP Kamera geschossen habs halt verkleinert damit jeder die Bilder anscheuen kann. 
Aktuell ist das Gehäuse offen und ich kriege es nicht mehr zu.


----------



## Adi1 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Tipps/Hilfe für Kabelmanagement*

So, da sind die Bilder. Ist zwar auch nicht optimal verlegt, aber das Seitenteil geht problemlos zu.


----------



## noname545 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Tipps/Hilfe für Kabelmanagement*

ok bei dir sind Kabeln für Festplatten ganz anders. Also vom Seitenteil her bekomme ich die Mitte (oben und unten, vorne unten links) nicht eingerastet. Mit Gewalt könnte es gehen aber ist mir zu riskant. 
Ich denke dieses Thema könnte auch vielen anderen helfen, die Verkablung ist ja auch das wichtigste


----------

